# Colorado blue pine - how widely available?



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been intrigued by the projects posted by RockyBlue and others using "beetle killed" Colorado pine. If you don't know, millions of acres of pine in Colorado and other western states have been killed by a pine beetle blight. A fungus carried by the beetle stains the wood with a blue streak. The State of Colorado is allowing harvest of these trees to try to salvage a unique resource before the forest turns it into mulch. It makes for a very unique looking material and is being incorporated into furniture, cabinets and other building projects by Colorado woodworkers and carpenters.

I have asked around but have not seen or heard of this wood being available in New England yet. If it could be brought in at an affordable price it would help support the market for it and provide local woodworkers with something new and different. The eco/salvage angle would also appeal to many craftsmen and buyers.

Questions:
1. Does anyone know of this wood being available in New England?
2. Can anyone from Colorado or elsewhere who is familiar with the marketing of the wood comment on whether it is being shipped outside the local area?
3. What are the local prices for this wood in Colorado?

I'm trying to find out some of this information before approaching a local dealer to try to get them interested.

Jeff Cantin
Norton, MA


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

How is this pine different from the blue stained pine we are plagued with in the warm southern humid weather? I think it was marketed as Blue Denim Pine.


----------



## Lumber2Sawdust (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't answer your question completely, but I do see ads on craigslist pop up pretty regularly for companies selling blue stain pine.

If you search denver.craigslist.org, you will find some possible suppliers. Also search for saw mills in CO as they probably have a good supply:

http://www.sears-trostel.com/~searst/products/product_subcats.php?pc_id=1
http://www.tcwoods.com/resources.html
http://www.harduplumber.com/

Sears-trostel lists blue stain pine in their available lumber.
TC Woods is a great small place. They may not be able to supply you with a large quantity, but it would be worth contacting them.
Hard Up Lumber is in the heart of the rockies, at ground zero for the pine beetle infestation. I haven't dealt with them, but they might be a good source to try.


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue stained pine is not something I would want. I really admire the marketing ability of whomever first thought about making something that used to be undesirable into something everyone wants. All you need to do is cut down a pine in the summer, buck it and then let the heat do it's work.


----------



## Woodturner66 (Feb 1, 2011)

http://mountainvalleylumber.com/products.html

This is where i went a while ago. I don't know if the ship it out.


----------



## gregoryl (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi;
My name is Greg. I live in the North Central Colorado mountains of Colorado. Our entire region has been devastated by the pine beetle. I am working on finding a way to use these trees in an effort to help the local property owners. The cost of mitigating these trees is very expensive. If you are aware of a buyer for the blue stained pine wood could you please contact me so we can get the details worked out. We have an unlimited supply for the foreseeable future and will probably last for the next twenty or so years. You can reach me at 303 562 7971 or at my e-mail address [email protected] 
Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

We have the bark beetle problem in Southern California as well. Here's a dining room table that seats 14 I built for a friend out of a two hundred year old Ponderosa Pine a few years ago. More like timber framing than furniture joinery as the wood is really soft. Can't remember what I used to darken it but the blue stain is muted and pretty invisible.


----------



## mountainheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Mountain Heart Woodworks sells the Beetle Pine lumber. Check out our website if you are interested!

www.mountainheartwoodworks.com


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Hunt's Timbers have it too in rough cut. 
here


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

Interesting, we had tons killed couple years back by these in SE TX, curious if it blue streaks southern yellow pine as well.


----------

